# Entourage mail - how to access from other computer?



## abbie4 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a Mac OSX and use Entourage Mail program. Am moving next week and computer may be in storage. My server is comcast. If I go to comcast.net, my mail doesn't show up there. How can I get my mail from , say, the library, while my computer is in storage??? I know, I should have a laptop, but don't. Please help. PLEASE reply to me at
[email protected] as well as on this board. thanks!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

abbie4 said:


> I have a Mac OSX and use Entourage Mail program. Am moving next week and computer may be in storage. My server is comcast. If I go to comcast.net, my mail doesn't show up there. How can I get my mail from , say, the library, while my computer is in storage??? I know, I should have a laptop, but don't. Please help. PLEASE reply to me at
> [email protected] as well as on this board. thanks!


I'm not sure if I'm understanding what you're asking. Are you asking how to access your comcast account from the Internet? Or are you asking about accessing emails you've already retrieved to your computer that you might need to access for some reason? I'm going to assume the former.

Have you gone to http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html and tried to log in to your account? I don't have a comcast account, so I can't get on there to walk you through it.

Here's a wild thought. Have you considered contacting comcast and asking them about accessing your email through the web? They'd probably have a better idea than anyone else would.

:shrug:


----------

